# Anyone got a collie x whippet?



## Tangaroo (30 November 2008)

I lost my dog in september and my friend has just announced she thinks her whippet has had it away with her collie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The pups will be due beginning of jan so not ready till march.
Does anyone have any experience of this cross? Both the parents have fantastic temperaments which i know should help.
I am very tempted


----------



## Irishcobs (30 November 2008)

We believe one of my rescue dogs is a collie x whippet x something else. Apart from some typical collie traits, she chases cars and barks alot, she is very whippet like. 
I suspect it would be a nice cross if you want something a little more lively than a whippet but not as mad as a collie.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 November 2008)

Standard lurcher cross, advertised normally for about £150 each!


----------



## pepperandoran (1 December 2008)

My mum and dad have a rescue Collie x Lurcher and she is lovely.
Perfect temperament.


----------



## Oneofthepack (1 December 2008)

It's a lovely cross and as said before, a common and popular lurcher ......and who knows, you might even get a lurcher that has a brain


----------



## bunter (1 December 2008)

This is my whippet x collie foster dog:







She's only been with me a month or so, but she is the most gorgeous natured dog.  No issues with either people or other dogs.  Of course, a lot of this was down to her early socialisation, but she really is a sweetheart


----------



## WhiteHorseWendy (1 December 2008)

Ronnie -







Possibly collie x greyhound rather than whippet as he just kept growing lol. Love him to pieces, but oh my.... so intelligent, fast, tons of stamina... too much really. Practically impossible to tire out, a daily walk won't touch his energy levels. On horsey holiday, by 5th day of hacking out with horses for 3-5hrs a day, he finally slept during daytime. Only time i've ever known him to just take a nap. However, when he's not doing impression of the Tazmanian Devil, he's loving, fun, determinded to sleep on bed - cuddled right up to me. He's hard work, but jumps higher than any of my horses and would be much better in a jump-off!


----------



## kevan (31 December 2008)

HI THERE WE HAVE JUST LOST OUR X SHE WAS 15 , OBEDIENT A GOOD AROUND ALL ANIMALS SHE IS MISSED
IF YOUR FRIEND DOES HAVE PUPS WE WOULD BE VERY INTERESTED  I CAN BE CONTACTED ON 07813197220
GET ONE THEY ARE GREAT DOGS 
HAPPY NEW YEAR KEVAN


----------



## TarrSteps (31 December 2008)

We think ours is part collie (confirmed by the opinion of a lurcher judge) although he's a lurcher x lurcher so not a first cross.  He's a wonderful dog - more outgoing and people oriented than the average sighthound but not a sharp dog at all.

I did see a first cross whippet x collie the other day, used for working.  It was slightly larger and heavier than a whippet, with a short haired collie type coat.  It looked a very sharp dog but the owner said it was a great worker and very smart.  I would imagine that's a more usual outcome!


----------



## KJJ (9 January 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

The Whippet Collie X are fabulous, loving, loyal albeit cheeky dogs to own.

With the right attention and training I would recommend this cross to anyone. 

Tinker... the Whippet Collie.


----------

